# Blast from the Past: The Wanderer



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Shy billionaire business man *Adam* and his wicked twin brother *Zachary* (both played by *Bryan Brown*) are two former knights from the tenth century born again in the late twentieth. Zachary wants a complicated revenge on Adam, who killed him in the year 1000, but there is much more at stake than mere vengeance. 

The other players in both of these time-zones are Zachary's beautiful and deadly companion *Beatrice*, (*Kim Thomson*), Adam's friend *Godbold* (in the present day a philosophically-minded plumber and wrestler with a large beard, but anciently a hermit and monk, played by *Tony Haygarth*) and Adam's mediaeval lover *Lady Clare* (*Deborah Moore*). She has come back in the present as *Clare*, a spirited photographer, and does not plan to lose her man a second time. 

*Wolfgang Mathias* is Adam's personal assistant, but having no roots in the tenth century he gets pretty confused by it all.

Cast:
Kim Thomson 
Role: Beatrice and Princess Beatrice
Deborah Moore 
Role: Clare and Lady Clare
Otto Tausig 
Role: Wolfgang Mathias
Bryan Brown 
Role: Adam and Zachary
Tony Haygarth 
Role: Jay Godbold and Godbold


----------

